# No more Diablo



## C-Rex (Jan 19, 2012)

It appears that Diablo Freeride Park will be closing.  I hope they find a new mountain soon.  Maybe we could convince them to buy Powder Ridge in CT....

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Diablo-Freeride-Park-to-close.html


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2012)

I saw that yesterday.  Seems pretty surprising to me.  I've never been, but heard really good things about the place....


----------

